# Bluetooth: Empty hcitool device list

## Ps0ke

Hello there,

I'm trying to get my Bluetooth in my Thinkpad T430 running. I'm relatively new to Linux so please don't expect too much in depth knowledge. I have a bluetooth section in my gnome3 perferences window, but it is all greyed out

My Kernel configuration copied from make menuconfig. I've run make modules afterwards, but I'm not sure if everything is loaded.

```
--- Bluetooth subsystem support  

<M>   RFCOMM protocol support

[*]     RFCOMM TTY support

<M>   BNEP protocol support

[*]     Multicast filter support 

[*]     Protocol filter support 

<M>   HIDP protocol support

    Bluetooth device drivers  ---> 

<M> HCI USB driver

<M> HCI SDIO driver

<M> HCI UART driver

[*]   UART (H4) protocol support

[*]   BCSP protocol support

[ ]   Atheros AR300x serial support

[*]   HCILL protocol support

[ ]   Three-wire UART (H5) protocol support

<M> HCI BCM203x USB driver  

<M> HCI BPA10x USB driver 

<M> HCI BlueFRITZ! USB driver

<M> HCI DTL1 (PC Card) driver

<M> HCI BT3C (PC Card) driver

<M> HCI BlueCard (PC Card) driver

<M> HCI UART (PC Card) device driver

<M> HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver

< > Marvell Bluetooth driver support

< > Atheros firmware download driver 
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 26261  0 

cpufreq_ondemand        4553  4 

cpufreq_stats           2670  0 

bnep                    9461  2 

bluetooth             165825  10 bnep,rfcomm

ipv6                  223377  52 

uvcvideo               59385  0 

videobuf2_vmalloc       2464  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1527  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_core         21157  1 uvcvideo

videodev               85033  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core

coretemp                5374  0 

arc4                    1839  2 

iwldvm                102813  0 

mac80211              200015  1 iwldvm

kvm                   216123  0 

iwlwifi                59782  1 iwldvm

nvidia               9366245  40 

microcode               7417  0 

cfg80211              152578  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

i2c_i801                8461  0 

acpi_cpufreq            6398  1 

psmouse                42579  0 

pcspkr                  1779  0 

mperf                   1115  1 acpi_cpufreq

freq_table              2146  3 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand,acpi_cpufreq

ehci_pci                3352  0 

xhci_hcd               71571  0 

tpm_tis                 8210  0 

ehci_hcd               32144  1 ehci_pci

battery                11230  0 

ac                      3321  0 

thermal                 8201  0 

processor              26363  5 acpi_cpufreq

usbcore               128934  4 uvcvideo,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,xhci_hcd

thermal_sys            14960  2 thermal,processor

usb_common               850  1 usbcore

button                  4453  0 
```

```
# rfkill list

Can't open RFKILL control device: No such file or directory
```

```
# modprobe rfkill

modprobe: FATAL: Module rfkill not found.
```

```
# modprobe hci_usb

modprobe: FATAL: Module hci_usb not found.
```

```
# /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * WARNING: bluetooth has already been started
```

```
# hcitool dev

Devices:
```

```
# rfcomm -a
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i bluetooth

[21621.261408] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[21621.261414] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[21621.261421] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[21621.261422] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[21621.261424] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[21665.513045] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[21665.513046] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

[21665.513053] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[27667.534678] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[27667.534698] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[27667.534700] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
```

```
# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 17ef:1003 Lenovo Integrated Smart Card Reader

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 147e:2020 Upek TouchChip Fingerprint Coprocessor (WBF advanced mode)

Bus 003 Device 008: ID 0a5c:21e6 Broadcom Corp. BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 [ThinkPad]

Bus 003 Device 006: ID 04f2:b2db Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 
```

```
# grep bluetooth /etc/portage/make.conf

USE="-emacs -joystick -qt4 -kde X bindist dvd mmx python ruby sse sse2 ssl truetype png alsa midi opengl tiff jpeg giv sdl flac aac ipv6 unicode gnome [b]bluetooth[/b] zsh-completion gtk dbus ffmpeg accessibility networkmanager smartcard vim-syntax latex ipv6 lua"
```

```
# eix net-wireless/bluez

[I] net-wireless/bluez

     Available versions:  4.101-r5 ~4.101-r6 {{alsa +consolekit cups debug gstreamer pcmcia python_single_target_python2_6 python_single_target_python2_7 python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python2_7 readline selinux test-programs usb}}

     Installed versions:  4.101-r5(16:11:07 23.09.2013)(alsa consolekit cups gstreamer python_single_target_python2_7 python_targets_python2_7 readline usb -debug -pcmcia -python_single_target_python2_6 -python_targets_python2_6 -selinux -test-programs)
```

```
# eix net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

[D] net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

     Available versions:  

   (2)   2.32.0-r1

   (2/11)   ~3.6.1 ~3.8.0 ~3.8.1

   {{debug doc +introspection nautilus sendto test}}

     Installed versions:  3.6.1(2/11)(12:52:34 16.07.2013)(introspection -debug -sendto)
```

Any help is appreciated.  :Smile: 

----------

## unhandyandy

I'm having the same problem.

----------

